# Bristol BrouHaHa Comedy festival



## mattie (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, one hosted by the Hen and Chicken and the Tobacco factory, so a very geographically restricted Bristol festival.  Sounds better than the Bedminster festival I suppose.  Or Southville, as things in Bedminster seem suddenly to have shifted into.

http://www.thecomedybox.co.uk/site/368.asp

The missus got us a few tickets, not sure which but I'm looking forward to it.

Anyone else going?


----------



## xenon (Jul 15, 2009)

Not planned to. Might see if tickets left for something end of next week. Maybe the Herring hitler thing. Edinbrough warmups are a bit hit and miss. Test show for new material.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 15, 2009)

Got 2 for 1 thing from work so am going to attempt to get tifor Herring's Moustache/Robin Ince thing. Especially as Kabbes practically bums Robin Ince when  it comes to how funny he thinks he is. I'm yet to be convinced so maybe now is the time.


----------



## mattie (Jul 15, 2009)

For what it's worth, I saw Mickey Flanagan there a few months ago and he was superb - he's on again in a few weeks.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

I would bum Satan for the chance to go and see Herring and Robin Ince on the same billing.  Again.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 16, 2009)

I've seen Robin Ince bomb more than once.  I really think that you, personally, are funnier than him, kabbes and you aren't even mates with RICKY GERVAIS.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah but that doesn't count.  I'm funnier than them all except for Ken Dodd.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 16, 2009)

I still can't work out what I meant by 'tifor'. Weird typo.

Anyway yeah, I meant TIFOR! Alright! TIFOR

Anyway yeah I'm deffo gonna get tix for that because Kabbes said he would bum satan for them. That's a pretty good endorsement. They should put it on the poster. 'I would bum satan for tickets to see this'-Kabbes

And also 'I don't get it'-Paul Ross

That last one should just be on a poster for anything good and funny I think.


----------



## xenon (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh fuck what a dimwit. I only had a cursery glance at the website yesterday. Herring + Inse. How can I not go for that. never seen live.  Only on various radio / TV stuff over the years. Laugh I will. Less they're sold out.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 17, 2009)

Robin Ince was probably best back where I originally saw him, to be honest, in front of 100 over-educated middle-class middle-aged people in Dorking Halls who understood his references to obscure French art-house cinema and 1950s Beatnik poetry.


----------



## mattie (Jul 20, 2009)

Saw Micky Flanagan again on Saturday, absolutely awesome.

No compère though, which was a bit weird.

The first comedian (Lloyd Langford) was testing material out for Edinburgh, almost apologetically, which was a shame as he was actually pretty funny and charismatic but it was a little bit disjointed.


----------



## mattie (Jul 24, 2009)

Richard Herring on tonight.


----------



## xenon (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah. And  I fucked up and didn't book in time. That's what you get waiting for someone to return your call.

Balls.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 25, 2009)

Went to the Richard Herring show last night.  

He started from a typically flippant premise, but compared to his previous show _(The Headmaster's Son)_, this was often more serious in tone (-voter apathy/the BNP).  

This was the first time I've ever been to The Tobacco Factory, and there seemed to be hardly any ventilation in the theatre.  About a quarter of the audience were using their programmes as fans throughout.  Uncomfortably hot.


----------



## xenon (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, saw Marcos Brigstock there a couple of Julys back, stifling. Was sat in the front row IIRC so could sprawl out a bit. I did end up at the Tobaco Factory on Friday but just the bar. 

What was Inse like?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 26, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> Went to the Richard Herring show last night.
> 
> He started from a typically flippant premise, but compared to his previous show _(The Headmaster's Son)_, this was often more serious in tone (-voter apathy/the BNP).
> 
> This was the first time I've ever been to The Tobacco Factory, and there seemed to be hardly any ventilation in the theatre.  About a quarter of the audience were using their programmes as fans throughout.  Uncomfortably hot.



..and the bar's freezing.

I was at a wedding yesterday, near cheddar oddly enough, and the best man was the spit of Mr Herring - if he wasn't my cousin i would have sworn it was him.


----------



## mattie (Jul 27, 2009)

It was bloody boiling.

Robin Ince was good, slightly mental and a bit stream-of-consciousness.  

Article in the guardian which references 'nasty' humour and has quotes from Herring - not convinced the writer has got Herring's show quite right, he didn't actually parody racism a la Al Murray but simply turn some ideas on their head.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 27, 2009)

mattie said:


> It was bloody boiling.
> 
> Robin Ince was good, slightly mental and a bit stream-of-consciousness.



Glad it isn't just me that thinks it was too hot in there.

I'd never seen Robin Ince before.  A ball of nervousness and scattershot frustrations that, once rolling, seemed to have real trouble stopping.  He was ok; wildly unstructured, but as it was one of those Edinburgh warm ups, I'll give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------

